# Water Heater Sediment



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

Hi all, 

Was doing some research online for helpful tips to help your home become more energy efficient for yet another marketing piece. Came across some information regarding draining your tank water heater to remove the sediment. I understand that this is great to help your water heater live longer, but does anyone know why this would help your home be more energy efficient? Does the sediment make that water heater consume more electricity? I'm curious. 

Thanks!

Retroloco-LJ


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

More room in the tank so less electricity is needed . Imagine enough debris in the bottom of the tank to displace 5 gallons of water , if you remove the debris you just turned a 45 gallon tank back into a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

It wouldn't make a lot of difference for an electric tank as the elements are located high off the bottom of the heater, so the heat transfer process wouldn't be affected much until the sediment was quite high (at which point it would both help efficiency & save the lower element from burning out). In a heater that burns gas or propane though, it would help a fair bit as it would reduce the sediment at the bottom that's inhibiting efficient heat transfer.


----------



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

CaberTosser said:


> It wouldn't make a lot of difference for an electric tank as the elements are located high off the bottom of the heater, so the heat transfer process wouldn't be affected much until the sediment was quite high (at which point it would both help efficiency & save the lower element from burning out). In a heater that burns gas or propane though, it would help a fair bit as it would reduce the sediment at the bottom that's inhibiting efficient heat transfer.


Thanks so much for your response! So would you only recommend this to homeowners that have a gas heater and not an electrical?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have flushed gas and electric tanks. Aside from checking all the connections, I also check anode rods. The point being if a heater needs a repair, the anode condition will give you an idea of tank condition, and help the H.O. decide whether to repair or replace.

Drain valve styles can limit the effectiveness of flushing. G.E. drain valves are so restrictive that I would try to screen out those calls unless the H.O. is open to installing a full port ball valve. If the heater is out of warranty any code violations, rumbling tank, worn anode, all support replacing tank before leaking occurs.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> Thanks so much for your response! So would you only recommend this to homeowners that have a gas heater and not an electrical?


 Well the electrics will need cleaning as well, scale that reaches the lower element will result in that burning out, its just that the claim of increasing efficiency after descaling doesn't really apply to electric heaters the way it does with gas units.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> Thanks so much for your response! So would you only recommend this to homeowners that have a gas heater and not an electrical?


Pretty sure you're not a plumber, just a blogger trying to gain some information so that you can write an article.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Pretty sure you're not a plumber, just a blogger trying to gain some information so that you can write an article.


 Agreed... not a plumber, marketing 'expert'... said moved to DVM area recently but his website claimed to be in business in the area for more than 30 years... also I get leery with business using a furance as a boiler... oh yeah, he call them hot water heater...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> First of all I am a SHE not a HE. And I never made any claims to be a plumber. But I can assure all of you - I most certainly work for the marketing department at FH Furr. Somebody has to do web content and graphic design. Unlike a lot of companies who outsource those services, we're actually large enough to have people in house. So yes, I do work for a Plumbing & HVAC Professional Corporation. And yes, I do consider myself to be a marketing expert, no quotation marks required. And I understand that some of you are not from these parts of the US but our marketing department has an annual budget of over 6 figures per year in advertising alone. FH Furr has most certainly been in business for over 30 years - fact. Just because I'm in the marketing department does not mean that I'm the actual technician -- we have a fleet of them.
> 
> I would think y'all would be happy to share your professional knowledge. Apparently for some, that isn't the case. Isn't that after all what a forum is for? Discussion and sharing of wealth of knowledge?
> 
> I may not know about the technical trade of plumbing but if any of you want social media or marketing advice regarding how to GAIN business for plumbing or HVAC, I would be more than happy to help in that aspect of the profession.


Finally a introduction...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> First of all I am a SHE not a HE. And I never made any claims to be a plumber. But I can assure all of you - I most certainly work for the marketing department at FH Furr. Somebody has to do web content and graphic design. Unlike a lot of companies who outsource those services, we're actually large enough to have people in house. So yes, I do work for a Plumbing & HVAC Professional Corporation. And yes, I do consider myself to be a marketing expert, no quotation marks required. And I understand that some of you are not from these parts of the US but our marketing department has an annual budget of over 6 figures per year in advertising alone. FH Furr has most certainly been in business for over 30 years - fact. Just because I'm in the marketing department does not mean that I'm the actual technician -- we have a fleet of them.
> 
> I would think y'all would be happy to share your professional knowledge. Apparently for some, that isn't the case. Isn't that after all what a forum is for? Discussion and sharing of wealth of knowledge?
> 
> I may not know about the technical trade of plumbing but if any of you want social media or marketing advice regarding how to GAIN business for plumbing or HVAC, I would be more than happy to help in that aspect of the profession.


Now that wasn't so hard was it?

And yes, we are all happy share professional knowledge on the PZ, just not with every Tom, Dick, and Harriet that happens to log in. Therein rests the benefit of an introduction. This was all explained in the Welcome To The PZ message you received when you registered. Your post is being moved to the Introduction Section.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I work in the area that her company services. Them along with two other companies in northern VA are "nexstar" brands. So they have the reputation of the unnecessary up sell and being VERY over priced. They pay on commission. So you have to chase the carrot to make money and bend your moral compass on occasion. You can keep it. I have worked very hard to be respected in this trade and I don't need a "selling system" to show my value to a customer.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

I've Ben told that if you haven't flushed a new water heater after the first 2 years then never do it. Would this be a accurate statement ?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't see the benefit in flushing them. In some areas with extremely hard water... yes.

I have customers that flush their water heater every 6 months or annually and their water heaters did not last any longer than anyone elses.

The water heaters that are flushed generally require a service call. The flex leaks, the boiler drain leaks or they did not get all the air out and blew a element.

I think customers would benefit more from replaceing their expansion tank annually. Thermal expansion is a water heater killer here.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I find benefits to flushing them when I replace them. Thirty less pounds of sediment makes them easier to lift into the truck. 😳


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I don't see the benefit in flushing them. In some areas with extremely hard water... yes.
> 
> I have customers that flush their water heater every 6 months or annually and their water heaters did not last any longer than anyone elses.
> 
> ...


I am interested to hear about the expansion tank replacement, is their a general factory recommendation as to when it should be replaced or shared professional opinion, I would of thought they would last a long time. Would a prv not make any difference to the lifespan or does it not matter ?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> I've Ben told that if you haven't flushed a new water heater after the first 2 years then never do it. Would this be a accurate statement ?


No

I've flushed several 4 year old and above heaters and they ran like a top.

When the anode sacrifices, you've got to chlorinate it. If you just change the anode you are just putting a band aid on it. 

When I change a rod I spend half a day flushing the ENTIRE hot water distribution system. It gets fun when your working with 100 gal and up heaters.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> No
> 
> I've flushed several 4 year old and above heaters and they ran like a top.
> 
> ...


If there is a lot of sediment would there ever be a possibility that after you flush it, some of that sediment work find its way to fixtures and damage them.


----------

